# Has anyone ever used Dwarf Hairgrass?



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

Has anyone ever used Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis Parvula) in their Vivarium. I'm building a new Viv and wanted to have some water plants in the pool I'm constructing. I was wondering if anyone has had any success with this plant in their viv? 

The Viv will house my breeding trio of Luecs. 

Thanks


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This plant is very easy to grow, but sometimes a water feature at the bottom of a tall viv can be more shaded. It will grow best if you can give it moderate light.


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

I've had this going for about a month now. The grass doesn't seem to be growing. I'm running a t5 6500k buld on the tank now, and I've had it for about 5 years. I'm thinking of upgrading to LED Beam Works fixture. That should produce more light. I hope that helps. I like the idea of having living plants in the pond. I used duck weed in the past and it was always sticking to my Luecs. 

Thanks


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Duckweed sticks to EVERYTHING. Ugh. Larger floaters (including the giant duckweed) are much better at keeping your water clear and don't stick to everything 

I really love hairgrass, but it does tend to just sit there if you don't give it what it wants. It likes good light (so upgrading your light should be something to think about) but also a good amount of nutrients. Without fertilizing mine just kinda sat there, but I switched it over to Aquasoil (water was up to the soil level only) and it started to take off! It is also fond of mineralized topsoil if you don't want to use the Aquasoil. I've used both in frog tanks with no issues, and you can top them off with Turface.

Just a note that these aren't the strongest stems so they may get stomped down by the leucs if it's in a spot they frequent.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

I put a small offcut of my nymphoides taiwan from my aquarium into the pool of my viv and was shocked to see how quick it rooted and sent out new shoots. So today I pulled off some runners from my hairgrass and placed them in the pool to see how they do. Will keep this updated if anyone wants me to.


----------

